# Rechnungen hinterlerlegen



## planet_fox (29. Okt. 2007)

Ich hab mal ne frage, ich würde gern Rechnungen für webs als pdf in nem ordner hinterlegen innerhalb jedes webs, demach müsste ich dann nen ordner rechnungen haben ähnlich stats, die quasi automatisch angelegt werden über isp_config. Ich würde ja gern des isp faktura nutzen aber des Problem ist halt die syncronisation von buchhaltung local und der im Web. Kundenummer und Rechnungsnummer passen ja nicht zusammen. schöner wers natürlich über isp config.


----------



## Till (30. Okt. 2007)

Um den Ordner automatisch anzulegen, könntest Du z.B. den notwendigen PHP Code in die Funktion web_insert in der Datei /root/ispconfig/scripts/lib/config.lib.php einfügen.


----------

